# vivexotic MODX 24



## luke61188 (Oct 22, 2009)

has anyone got any of the vivexotics modx range either the 24 or 36?
im thinking of getting them.
as i now have the space to house a bosc monitor that iv wanted for ages
im thinking of using the modx 24 range and upgradeing as my bosc getts bigger.
starting with the main modx 24 3ftx2ftx2ft then as he gets older add another 3ftx2ftx2ft making the overall viv lenth 6ftx2ftxft
then the last upgrade would be to the MODX 36 range 3ftx3ftx3ft secions and have 3 of these making a 9ftx3ftx3ft


----------



## AmazonExotics (Jul 22, 2010)

personally i'd recommend modx36 from the start
your just gonna pay twice in the end
the difference in one mod from 24-36 is around £40
its really worth it
a bosc is gonna be 2.5-3ft in 18 months and by then your gonna need 2 modx36's making a 3x3x6

its always a big jump to start a big viv off but replacing everything will cost you more

theres a guy called volly on here, he custom builds vivs and we are talking a fraction of the price of the vivexotic range and basically the same spec


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

seen that new mod range the only thing puts me off them is the space the beams take up inside the viv after an extension


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

*Modx 24*

Its up to you on how much space time and money you have to spend on upgrading and so on as an when it's needed. 

As the op said the Bosc will Grow fairly quickly but adding the extnsion takes no Time at all... 

I have a modx 24, just so happens to be for sale  it's like new not a mark on it as was used for a couple of nights. 


3x2x2 it's in tobacco walnut. 

paid £120 want £55


----------

